# Goodwin, South Wales, UK Krazy-Kritters.co.uk



## Goodwin (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would introduce myself, My name is Craig Goodwin and Ive been keeping and breeding reptiles for over 10 years. Keeping a range from Bearded Dragons and Leopard Gecko's through to Chameleons and Green Iguanas.

My experience with Mantid is fairly basic with experience in Chinese and African in the past, but now looking to get back into keeping.

My wife owns a local pet shop called Krazy-Kritters based in Barry, South Wales, for more info goto http://www.krazy-kritters.co.uk we do not sell on-line at the moment, instore we sell everything from Hamsters, Gerbils and Bunnies through to Lizards, Snakes, Spiders and other exotics.

We try to vary our stock as much as we can and offer our customers something that you wouldnt normally get in a pet shop, this includes Bald mice, Hermit crabs (not that common in UK), Multimamates. All animals are sold with full care advice.

At present we only purchase and sell Mantid from our suppliers (at stupid expensive prices!) to sell in the shop, I limit these to the two I have had previous experience in.

Im looking to get myself back into this hobby starting with the easier species, so if I contact you regarding purchasing mantid I promise they will not end up in the shop for sale unless I have openly explained during the purchase.

Always open for a chat,

Craig.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome! There are lots of UK people at this forum so you're in luck!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

Hiya  

Interesting site_x


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

